# Enter Sandman



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

It's just the ugly beasts under your bed...Sleep with one eye open. 










I took the fight to the birds this time. No sitting or waiting. I fought dirty and came out the winner.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

what happened to that bird? It looks like something sucked it in and spit it out! :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's what they look like after you full pattern em on the wing with a 2 1/2 oz stack of 4's... Just my guess. Did your Grif make the retrieve?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:lol: He's a normal Rio, Captain, just missing a few feathers. 

TEX, I read your post the other day about hunting turkeys behind your dog and I'll admit it got me thinking outside the box. A stack of #4's and an ugly dog retrieve was just the ticket. This Tom was still alive and kicking when Scooby got to him so there was a little battle to finish him off. 

The toughest part of the whole deal was finding a place that holds turkeys where no other hunters would be. I didn't want somebody getting mad at me for having my dog running around. I found a good steep canyon above a closed forest service road and never saw another hunter all day. I started off before dark in the morning and shot this bird right before dark at night (With a Pepsi run in the middle of the day, of course). 

It was dark when I got home last night and I was having a hard time getting a good photo, so... I went as ugly as possible. The real question is which of the beasts is uglier?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

haha where did his tail fan go?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I was wondering if a guy couldn't use a pack of dogs and several hunters to run...opps, I mean "locate" ... the birds and bring them to their demise. Just another thought, will we need to breed/train some sort of "kill" dog to run with the pack so when we do finally shoot a bird, that mutt can take over and make a nice clean humane kill... opps, I did it again...I mean "retreive".
I know, I am being a little sarcastic here, but turning dogs loose on turkeys...oh I know, it's only to "locate and retrieve" just don't seem right to me. (smiley face deleted)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh c'mon BP, don't tell me you've never gone "commando" on turkeys before. I've been on hunts when the odds were so stacked in the turkeys favor the only way to kill one was by doing it the "Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap" method. Not pretty, but hey, sometimes ya just gotta get it done. Besides, If ya aint cheatin, ya aint tryin hard enough! :twisted:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I chase pheasants, sharpies, blues, ruffies, chukars, Huns, and quail with my dog. I call waterfowl, but I'd probably chase them also if that were a choice. I live to see a good dog hunt. That's my passion. Turkeys are just another bird to me. 

I'll admit it would be nice to have some exciting story about how I expertly called the bird into my decoy. That would make me look good. Instead I have to be honest: My dog is the expert hunter. I've learned that I can follow his nose and he leads me to birds. It is what it is. Look at my username and you'll see how I like to hunt. 

The truth is that I spent most of the day on Saturday hiking up and down a dang steep mountain range. I could hardly walk by the end of the day because my feet hurt so much. It really was a tough way to take a single bird, a heckuva lot tougher physically than sitting in a blind with snacks and a cold one.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No shame BirdDogger. Sometimes you gotta get western with em.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

That's the prettiest picture I have ever seen! Congrats on your bird birddogger, just more practice and adding to the resume of ol' scooby dooby do!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Hell, lots of things don't seem just right to me but I guess that don't make 'em wrong. Just don't go making a habit of it.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Hell, lots of things don't seem just right to me but I guess that don't make 'em wrong. Just don't go making a habit of it.


  A little boy's father-and-sons campout this month depended on his dad getting a bird. That's like a life or death situation!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

You are so weird.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats. Its a legal bird and weather ya took it standin or sittin ya got it. Again congrats. 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> You are so weird.


Unique, man! Unique! :mrgreen:


----------

